# A couple of demis



## annie44 (Jan 18, 2008)

I like photographing my bottles after we have had a little snow (which isn't often) because it is bright outside, but no glare.    Thought I'd post a couple I took today...  what color do you think this one is?


----------



## annie44 (Jan 18, 2008)

#2


----------



## annie44 (Jan 18, 2008)

This is one of my favorites - it has a huge, intact, iron pontil.  Should be getting a demi in the mail today or tomorrow - you know I'll post pics!


----------



## annie44 (Jan 18, 2008)

The pontil


----------



## annie44 (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't think this would qualify as a demi - large whiskey maybe? - it has an overall orange peel texture and thousands of tiny seed bubbles...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2008)

Very very nice....


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 18, 2008)

> I don't think this would qualify as a demi


 
 Yes , that would be a demijohn


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 18, 2008)

Beautiful bottles Cindy! You have come far in your collection "Grasshopper"  [] Very nice.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 20, 2008)

I go by the base and height, as a general rule anything as wide or wider then 4 inches at the base and taller then10 inches ..  beautiful demijohns Annie,  I love demi's but just don't have the space to acquire many of them...


----------



## annie44 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks to all who replied - I don't have room for demis either, but can't resist buying them from time to time!!   Now that I have an adolescent bulldog that charges around the house like a maniac, I really can't leave them on the floor either.  I may have to haul a few to Baltimore for the show!


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 21, 2008)

I just saw one recently at a shop, it was the gallon and a half size or so and just an amazing citron golden yellow with a hint of root beer in the thick parts..  75 bucks.  I wanted it bad but just couldnt justify buying it!


----------



## annie44 (Jan 21, 2008)

$75 sounds like a pretty good price for a citron demi.  I would have found some way to rationalize spending the money!


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 21, 2008)

it was well worth it, it really wasnt citron though, its a color I've never seen before, and blended with other colors...

 I think I'm going to go see if it is still there....!


----------



## annie44 (Jan 21, 2008)

If you have buyers remorse later, you can probably sell it to me!


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 21, 2008)

lol, I probably wouldnt have to worry much!  Hardest part for me is getting rid stuff...


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 22, 2008)

hi cindy,  you sure have some pretty bottles there.  thanks for the pics.  rhona


----------

